# What RPM's your diesel's run?



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

morning guys,
wanted to know what RPM's you guys run your skids (or tractors) when pushing snow. i typically tell my guys to take it easy and run about 1200-1500 to push. just for fun the other day i took my single speed NH 565 that i use to load salt and ran it up to 2700 and was amazed at how fast it was. if i'm not mistaken most diesels are rated to run close to their redline ( my cummins for example 3100) all day long with no ill effect but i haven't ever tried it,
steve


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

I run my CAT at about 1500 rpm usually. It's got the auto shift so if I want another gear I just have to rev it up to 16-1700 rpm for a second until it shifts. 

When an Island gets in the way though I redline her until it gets out of my way


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

I would run it at 3/4 to full throttle. Your hydraulics are a lot stronger the faster the motor is turning. With our skidder, it actually bounces less and is less jerky the higher rpms we're running. On our farm tractors, we run them full throttle all day and night long. There's nothing like the sound of a Johnny Deere at full song coming at you across the field on a crisp fall night. this really takes me back


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

you hydro are designed to run and full RPM's running them to slow will do damage to them becuase the oil is not flowing fast enough to keep them cool.


----------



## Schwinn68 (Jan 7, 2009)

clark lawn;745196 said:


> you hydro are designed to run and full RPM's running them to slow will do damage to them becuase the oil is not flowing fast enough to keep them cool.


that's what I meant to say


----------



## sven1277 (Jan 15, 2008)

We run the skid and tractor at around 1500 rpm, it saves a lot on fuel.


----------



## Spudgunner (Aug 23, 2006)

I run my Toolcat in the 80%-100% range. The Kubota engine is smooth no matter what the RPM...but at high throttle that thing really purrrrrrrrrs. After running it at advanced throttle, I usually let it run at idle for 5-10 minutes under no load for cool-down purposes...especially with the turbo. sven1277's post reminds me that this thing will chug fuel big-time (2-3 GPH) at full throttle under heavy (snowblowing) load.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

1800 to 2200 working in the smaller horsepower hydrostatics 40 hp tractors 2000 and up to 2400 on the 85 to110 horsepower ag tractors plowing and snowblowing


----------



## MagnumB (Feb 19, 2009)

The Cat's have a VERY effective pump at low RPM, there is little difference in performance between 40% throttle and 100% throttle. It moves more than enough fluid to keep things cool.

When I have run my cat I Would say 30-40% if you run balls out I find it takes a lighter touch on the controls for steering in close to things.

This is on a 277c and 297c MTL

they also have the loud peddle on the floor so it's easy to bump it up when under load.


----------



## Rc2505 (Feb 5, 2007)

I always run somewhere around 2000 rpms. I find that 2000 seems to be the magic number on my bobcat. Good power decent mileage.


----------



## KRtraxx (Jan 6, 2009)

xtreem3d;745153 said:


> morning guys,
> wanted to know what RPM's you guys run your skids (or tractors) when pushing snow. i typically tell my guys to take it easy and run about 1200-1500 to push. just for fun the other day i took my single speed NH 565 that i use to load salt and ran it up to 2700 and was amazed at how fast it was. if i'm not mistaken most diesels are rated to run close to their redline ( my cummins for example 3100) all day long with no ill effect but i haven't ever tried it,
> steve


 Those ISM engines New Holland runs in their mid frame skids are made to run at higher rpms.Dont even give it a thought about running that engine wide open when you need it..You would be surprised at how much more productive you will be with the extra power you have available.... On a side note I would recommend that you DONT idle your machine for extended periods at a low RPM..At low rpms it sends a harmonic vibration through your drive train that could damage the splines on your flex plate or shear the rivets off on it(you would be dead in the water then)..If your going to idle it,bump up the throttle a bit before getting out.It will save you a repair bill down the road..


----------



## MagnumB (Feb 19, 2009)

KRtraxx;763326 said:


> Those ISM engines New Holland runs in their mid frame skids are made to run at higher rpms.Dont even give it a thought about running that engine wide open when you need it..You would be surprised at how much more productive you will be with the extra power you have available.... On a side note I would recommend that you DONT idle your machine for extended periods at a low RPM..At low rpms it sends a harmonic vibration through your drive train that could damage the splines on your flex plate or shear the rivets off on it(you would be dead in the water then)..If your going to idle it,bump up the throttle a bit before getting out.It will save you a repair bill down the road..


Re vibration, good thoughts there, I completely agree. Vibration is always an enemy. I like to bump it up to get it smooth too. Hell if your windows are flapping, it's easier on the seals if they don't etc. a small thing but over the life of a machine, that sure adds up.

Mag


----------



## zabMasonry (Oct 13, 2007)

Not to mention wet stacking. 

It's my understanding that you should up the throttle on pretty much any diesel if its going to idle for more then the time you spend at a red light.


----------



## sp6x6 (Jan 14, 2009)

I run a blower on my bobcat s185 skid, if I RAN 1800-2000, i wouldn't get anything done it would hardly throw the snow. I RUN 22-2300, 2400 when I blow 3' drifts or snow is wet, standard flow. bACKHOE ATTACHMENT I can practically idle.


----------



## Kybol (Nov 11, 2008)

1800-1900ish on the tractors, a little lower on the snocat i believe.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Well the book for my N.H. ls160 said to run it at 2900 rpms. I let a guy try it whe it was new and he told me it was under powered. He was only running it at 1500. My N.H. l175 says runn it full throttle. They say not to let it idle due to acids forming in the oil ? I have bought a flex plate , dead in the water is right 

,shaun


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

magnatrac;769885 said:


> Well the book for my N.H. ls160 said to run it at 2900 rpms. I let a guy try it whe it was new and he told me it was under powered. He was only running it at 1500. My N.H. l175 says runn it full throttle. They say not to let it idle due to acids forming in the oil ? I have bought a flex plate , dead in the water is right
> 
> ,shaun


thanks for the reply..i bought my NH's used so i never had a manual and had no idea what they recommend


----------

